# Ruido en amplificador de audio



## Chino

Hola, 
Bueno, mi problema es el siguiente:

Tengo un amplificador de guitarra que cuando uso hace un ruido (ttrrrr) como de interferencia.
Algo muy raro q sucede es q si lo conecto en un enchufe q tengo en un lavadero no hace ningún ruido, en todos los demás enchufes si. 
El equipo anda bien por ya lo probe en la casa donde lo compre y andaba todo bien. Ahora si en ese enchufe del lavadero lo conecto con un trifasico o cualquier adaptador el ruido vuelve, tambien si lo conecto con una zapatilla. Me dijeron q pruebe desenchufando todos los aparatos eléctricos hasta ver cual era el que producía el ruido, lo hice pero ninguno funciono. 
A ver si me pueden ayudar con esto.....


----------



## carlo75

hola chino JEJEJ

una de las razones mas comunes a este problema es la falta de tierra en el sistema de amplificación, un sistema de amplificación de buena calidad tiene las 3 patas para tomas de corriente con tierra, ya que cuando las tierras son "desiguales" se crea esta pequeña interferencia la cual se manifiesta por el parlante.

revisa si las tomas de tu casa tienen tierra bien colocada y si tu sistema de amplificación tiene tierra.


----------



## chino

perdon x la ingnorancia no... pero podria explicar lo de tomas de corriente con tierra y eso..???

mira.. estuve viendo algo en la web.. y me surgieron unas dudas.,,
1) se solucionaría el problema del ruido si cambio el enchufe por uno a tierra??
2) en ese caso, cual enchufe tendría que cambiar, el del equipo o el de la pared????
3) se puede cambiar un enchufe de pared normal a uno a tierra??? como?

gracias


----------



## carlo75

1) si en tu casa hay instalación con polo a tierra y las tomas de tu casa son de tres patas, revisa que este conectado el polo a tierra en la toma (normalmente un cable pelado de cobre)

2) El de la pared, ya que si tu amplificador tiene toma de 2 patas no podrías cambiarlo, porque no serviría de nada.

3) Pues he visto que hay unos "adaptadores" con polo a tierra para tomas normales (dos patas) pero estos tienen una pata metálica que debe ajustarse a el tornillo con el cual sujeta la toma, ósea que el cable de tierra debería estar conectado a ese tornillo para que funcione correctamente.


----------



## h22429005

Disculpe, tiene el amplificador un chasis metálico??, si es así conecte el chasis a tierra pues es posible que la tercera pata del tomacorriente no esté conectada a tierra.


----------



## jaime echegaray sifuentes

, chino, una de las causas del ruido que te incomoda puede ser por "tierra" es cierto,  pero, en algunos países la red eléctrica tiene tomacorrientes de 2 pines y en otros 3 pines, es decir, en el de 2 pines (orificios de enchufe) solo tiene energía viva en ambos hilos y el punto tierra seria neutral a ambos, ese punto tierra viene a ser una cañería de agua o un poso a tierra (al menos en el Perú es así) y el chasis del amplificador debe conectarse a ese punto tierra. 

En otros países se usa tres pines, que pueden ser monofásico de 3 hilos o trifásico, cuidado con esto, en USA la red eléctrica tiene el pin central conectado a tierra neutral, en un sistema trifásico los tres hilos tienen potencial vivo, es decir son tres hilos que nos dan o 110v. entre cualquiera de ellos o 220v.

Si la red eléctrica en tu país no usa toma tierra, puedes conectar el chasis de tu amplificador a tierra mediante un cable eléctrico de cobre (a una tubería metálica de agua potable)


----------



## gaston sj

esto es por falta de masa no es un problema mayo que lo puedes solucionar conectando el neutro al chasis del amplificador o si no lo tienes puedes conectar a cualquier tipo de metal qu este incrustado en la pared o el  piso salud2


----------



## flacojuan

Hola que tal a todos..... en el caso del amplificador de guitarra, aunque descartando una falla en el amplificador...... por que no buscas un transformador aislador??, si el amplificador no es de mucha potencia deberia servir, ademas busca algun circuito filtro de linea que no son dificiles de ensamblar. con par de bobinas y unos capacitores deberia resolver el problema.

Con el problema de ALIEM, esos ruidos de fondo se ha tratado muchisimo en diferentes temas sobre amplificadores aqui en el foro. unas se deben a un mal digamos...."acomodo" del cableado. es decir debes llevar todas las conexiones de masa a un solo punto que normalmente yo lo coloco en los capacitores de filtrado. lo del zumbido podria  las impedancias entre equipos. no lo c, seria bueno ver que diagrama de amplificador usas y si ya lo han armado en el foro deberias releerte todo nuevamente para que veas las experiencias de los demas. 
un saludo.


----------



## ALIEM

compadre  el  amplificador  que  arme  fue   uno  que  lleva  un  integrado  lm3886 tf , me  metía  un  sonido  de  lluvia  en la  salida que se  escuchaba  muy  duro ,esto  era  sin  señal de  audio  en la  entrada,  pero lo  raro que  yo  veía  era  que  ese  sonido  se  escuchaba  solamente  en  los  tuiter de pastilla  ,en los  bajo  no  se  escuchaba ni siquiera  en  las trompeta  de  bobina  que  tengo  de  2 pulgada  solamente  en  los  tuiter  de  pastilla


----------



## flacojuan

entonces lo mas seguro es que hay alguna oscilacion o tension parasita; lo mejor seria ajustar el filtro de salida, me refiero al capacitor que va en serie con un resistor. o tambien puede ser la impedancia como habia dicho. pero......si quieres sube el diagrama y vemos mejor las opciones, y asi lo hacemos de una manera didactica para aprender no lo crees???


----------



## ALIEM

para  los  amigo  que  dicen  que  yo  no  aporto  nada  les cuento   una  anécdota , yo  arme  un  amplificador  de  audio   que  esta  aquí  en  el  foro  muchos  los  conocen  como  la zener,  bueno  y  les  cuento  el  amplificador  me  tenia  un  ruido  como  de  interferencia  cuando  terminaba  la  música  se  metía ruidos,   de tanto  busca  y  rómpeme la  cabeza  en  lo que  menos  que  pensé   estaba  el  problema , les  cuento  el  problema  lo  tenia  el  potenciómetro  que  se  lo  había  puesto  de  500k se lo  remplace  por  uno  de  10 k  y  se  le  fue  el  ruido  mayor  alegría  me  dio  porque  descubrí  ese  problema,  siempre  me   pasaba  con  todo los  amplificadores  que  armaba  hasta  que por  fin  encontré  el  problema,  llegue  ala   conclusión  de que a los   amplificadores  de  audio  no  se  puede  poner  el potenciómetro  de  volumen de  tan  alto,  o  mejor  dicho  de  tantos  kilovatios  porque  se  le mete  ruido, el  ruido estaba  constante  lo que  pasa  era  que  cuando  le subía  volumen  se  escuchaba  mas  duro  la  música , pero  cuando  se  terminaba  la  música   y  el  amplificador  tenia  un  volumen  altos  se  metían ruido  como  de  interferencia   estoy  pegando  grito  de  la  alegría  por  haber   solucionado  este  problema  ya  que siempre  me  pasaba  con  todo  los  amplificadores  que  armaba


----------



## BKAR

si es que tienen el Trafo dentro del gabinete sáquenlo alejenlo del circuito.
a mi me funciono. redujo notablemente en Ruido...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podés dejar el transformador dentro y hacerle una separación-división de chapa  


Saludos !


----------



## BKAR

como es eso?..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro algo así como la computadora que tiene la fuente dentro de otra caja-división.

Podés hacerle un cajoncito al fondo , incluso usando partes de las cajas de fuentes PC y agregarle un ventilador si es necesario.



Saludos !


----------



## BKAR

ahh!! el Trafo con su propia "jaula" chvre..
gracias por el dato, no se me había ocurrido..me tomo trabajo trasladar el trafo y ponerlo exteriormente del gabinete...incluso me cayo!! sono feo ..peor sigue funcionando..


----------



## juanchooo

gaston sj dijo:


> esto es por falta de masa no es un problema mayo que lo puedes solucionar conectando el neutro al chasis del amplificador o si no lo tienes puedes conectar a cualquier tipo de metal qu este incrustado en la pared o el  piso salud2



Probe lo mismo que vos en mi ampli con el tda2003 pero no se va todo el chiyido...disminuye un poco pero queda un zumbido muy molesto....


----------



## Tacatomon

juanchooo dijo:


> Probe lo mismo que vos en mi ampli con el tda2003 pero no se va todo el chiyido...disminuye un poco pero queda un zumbido muy molesto....



Te falta Capacidad en la fuente. O no tienes un buen plano de tierra con condensadores de desacoplo en tu montaje.

Saludos.


----------



## juanchooo

Tacatomon dijo:


> Te falta Capacidad en la fuente. O no tienes un buen plano de tierra con condensadores de desacoplo en tu montaje.
> 
> Saludos.



Entonce dices que me conviene probar cambiando los capacitores??...A ..! lo de la fuente entonce tambien debe ser,es de 12v y 500mA ... pero el zumbido desaparecera probando uno de mayor amperaje?porque cuando mando algun cable a tierra aciendo contacto con algun objeto d aluminio el zumbido disminuye,pero mui poco...  O sino lo armo denuevo!! jajaja


----------



## kevinyo88

si usan un correptor de tonos ponganles unos filtros de mil microfaradios en las entradas de voltaje eso tambien ayuda


----------



## Taburoto

Hola a todos!

Tengo un Amplificador con una averia muy desagradable que impide su uso.
El amplificador es un Pioneer QX-949,muy grande y potente.

Se trata de un ruido como de fritura en dos de los canales,se trata de un aparato cuadrafonico y lleva 4 etapas de potencia diferenciadas.

He aislado las etapas de potencia del resto del amplificador y el el ruido persiste,por tanto deduzco que el ruido se crea en las propias etapas de pontencia.

Tambien es importarte el hecho de que este ruido,a veces se combina con explosiones y fluctuaciones,ademas el ruido hace saltar el sistema de protección y un relé desconecta los altavoces,lo que hace imposible su uso.

Que puede suceder? Transistores con fugas? 
Si es asi,pueden ser los de potencia o los que hacen de driver?

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## YIROSHI

Compañero Taburoto, tenes un clasicaso ya los condesadores o filtros estan para cambio, revisalos muy bien y fijate si alguno o algunos esta como inflados o se ven como extraño y mide el voltaje de estos mismos, las explosiones que mencionas son mala circulacion de la corriente a travez de ellos, como sabras un condensador almacena carga electrica y cuando se recargan deja circular la corriente moderadamente, al no funcionar eficazmente se satura y genera conflictos de descargas como el problema que mencionas asi que empiesa por ahi compañero, cualquier duda que tengas con gusto te colaboro


----------



## zxeth

Si el amplificador lo armastes vos fijate que tambien puede ser la impedancia de los altavoces, a veces cuando es menor la impedancia de los altavoces que la impedancia minima del CI, este ultimo empieza a calentar y deja pasar demaciada corriente haciendo que los parlantes hagan muchisimo ruido, hasta los puede quemar


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola Amigo, nunca utilice el argumento "MALA CIRCULACION DE CORRIENTE" a traves de un componente defectuoso, en fin. 
Tu dices: (("como sabras un condensador almacena carga electrica y cuando se recargan deja circular la corriente moderadamente, al no funcionar eficazmente se satura y genera conflictos de descargas como el problema que mencionas")), pues resulta imcomprensible!.
Amigo Taburoto, no es muy claro, cuando mencionas que observas anomalia "ruido" en dos canales, y aun aislandolos el ruido persiste!. Pues entonces el problema es gral. 
Prueba lo siguiente, sin conexion de audio, entradas de señal cortocircuitadas. Que sucede?.


----------



## YIROSHI

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:
			
		

> Hola Amigo, nunca utilice el argumento "MALA CIRCULACION DE CORRIENTE" a traves de un componente defectuoso, en fin.
> Tu dices: (("como sabras un condensador almacena carga electrica y cuando se recargan deja circular la corriente moderadamente, al no funcionar eficazmente se satura y genera conflictos de descargas como el problema que mencionas")), pues resulta imcomprensible!.
> Amigo Taburoto, no es muy claro, cuando mencionas que observas anomalia "ruido" en dos canales, y aun aislandolos el ruido persiste!. Pues entonces el problema es gral.
> Prueba lo siguiente, sin conexion de audio, entradas de señal cortocircuitadas. Que sucede?.



Gracias compañero por la aclaracion del argumento hay que utilizar un buen lenguaje tecnico y se me escapo  ( pero hasta donde se Youn condensador defectuoso nunca se podra cargar eficazmente y  dejara pasar la corriente que circula por un circuito o no?? o me va tocar que donde estudie me devulevan la platicaes broma compañero) no se porque te resulta incomprensible si eres un crack en la electronica compañero, sabras que un condesador almacena carga electrica y la filtra, cuando esta casi cargado deja circular la corriente por un instante( moderadamente) hasta que contraresta la diferencia de tencion, el cual tendra una duracion menor o mayor dependiento la resistencia que se le conecte en serie al condensador esto resibe el nombre de constante de tiempo RC, ojo que Yo jamas he dicho que un condensador almacena corriente, lo que almacena es carga electrica y un condensador no deja pasar la corriente continua si esta malo la deja pasar y por ello he dicho que hay una mala circulacion de corriente, pero tendre encuenta tu aporte compañero


----------



## Taburoto

Hola de nuevo!

Gracias por las respuestas,he desconectado los cables que llevan la señal a las etapas de potencia,asi que ahora no tienen ninguna entrada de señal.
El ruido espantoso de fritura,los chasquidos y explosiones siguen ahi....Voy a seguir investigando..

Aqui les dejo el esquema de una de las etapas de potencia,lleva dos como esta,las otras dos son un poco diferentes,pero son casi identicas.

Un saludo!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola Amigo, el 1er. punto a atacar es, medir las tensiones de alimentacion si estan presentes y su valor correspondiente.


----------



## Taburoto

hola!

He comprobado las tensiones y todo parece estar correcto,pero ahora me está sucediendo algo que me está volviendo loco.

De los dos canales que fallaban,uno sigue igual,pero el otro se ha recuperado.El problema es que el ruido se ha trasladado a otro de los canales! Esto es una locura!

Las etapas de potencia las tengo desconectadas del previo y con sus entradas cortocircuitadas a masa.

¿Que está pasando?

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La misma fuente alimenta los dos canales o tienen fuentes separadas ?

Saludos !


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, tu amplificador posee algun tipo de llave selectora de canalizacion de audio?


----------



## Taburoto

Hola de nuevo señores!



> La misma fuente alimenta los dos canales o tienen fuentes separadas ?



Este amplificador tiene tres fuentes de alimentación.Una para las etapas de potencia delanteras,otra para las etapas de potencia traseras y una tercera en común para todas las etapas y el resto de circuiteria del amplificador,previo,phono,luces,etc.etc....


La averia del amplificador a evolucionado a un estado mas normal,me explico:

La etapa de potencia que comenzó a fallar y hacer ruidos ha muerto del todo......Ya no oye nada por ese canal,ni musica,ni ruidos ni nada,unicamente un ruido blanco a un nivel constante está presente en ese canal....

Los otros dos canales que fallaban intermitentemente,han vuelto a la normalidad,se escuchan perfectamente,como si nada hubiese pasado,ademas el sistema de protección funciona normalmente y no apaga el aparato por sobrecarga.

Mi hipotesis es que la averia en la etapa problematica,estaba creando unas tensiones incorrectas en la fuente de alimentación comun,de ahi las explosiones,los ruidos y el descontrol en el sistema de protección,ahora,al morir,ha dejado que las demas partes funcionen bien.

Ahora toca reparar la etapa de potencia muerta.....Ya contaré cosas.

Un saludo!


----------



## BKAR

Que es un correptor de tonos??
----bueno no se si es el tema adecuado, ahi va----
tengo un amplificador de guitarra, uso una tarjeta esas chinas que leen Pendrives y SD, para escuchar musica, pero ese no es el problema
en el toma-corriente de 3 salidas,todo lo conecto a la mismo tomacorriente, !!!Que tengo que hacer en mi ampli para no escuchar un "tuc" o algo asi cuando conecto mi taladro(motorcito de 12 v a alimentado con trasformador),como también a la hora de usar mi cautin....mucha carga?? ruido?? mas capacitores??


----------



## Cheere

Hola yo tengo un fender ultimate chorus 360 W y resulta que se escuchan dos ruidos muy feos en ambos canales, como si vibraran las bocinas, si se escucha la guitarra bien pero el ruido igual, limpie los pots muy bien y se elimino uno de los ruidos, ahora se escucha la guitarra pero sigue el otro. Mirando el circuito se ve muy bien nada quemado ni nada desoldado, me teoría es que sea un capacitor que perdió su capacitancia, no se. 

El ruido sólo se escucha cuando toco la guitarra si detengo las cuerdas cesa. En ambos canales. 

Y comentando un poco del compañero de arriba ¿si tienes tu varilla de tierra?, posiblemente instalando un contacto con una buena tierra o tierra aislada desaparezca el ruido.


----------



## AntonioAA

Sin mas precisiones que las que das respecto al tipo de ruido ... si sucede cuando hay señal y parece que los parlantes estan rotos , a mi me paso lo mismo con un amplificador de guitarra y eran los capacitores electroliticos de la fuente .... el sintoma general es que se hincha la parte superior.
Suerte.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podrías dividir el problema al medio , o sea buscas la entrada del amplificador de potencia desconectás ahí y le inyectás señal desde un MP3 + potenciómetro de volumen.

Por otro lado tomas señal desde ese punto y también mediante potenciómetro de volumen mandas señal a la PC por ejemplo


----------



## Potrosound

Buenas tardes...recién termine la construccion de un preamp para micrófono basado en el chip 1512 de that corp...al cual le adicioné un equalizador semiparamétrico de 4 bandas...todo muy bien a la primera...sólo un detalle...al tocar con los dedos los potes que varían las frecuencias, me hace un ruido de *tierra*...me refiero a tocar los potes directamente sin sus perillas...tanto en la carcasa como en el vástago del pote...sólo los de las frecuencias...los que controlan la ganancia ninguno hace ese ruido y al no tocar ningun pote el pre está muy silencioso....cero hiss y cero ruidos de ninguna clase...aunque desde luego, le pondré sus perillas en algun momento, me supongo que algo no esta del todo bien con mi preamp....cualquier opinion o ayuda para resolver este problema será recibida con profundo agradecimiento...

imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/661/12d669.jpg" border="0"></a>


----------



## Cdma System

Lo tenés instalado en un gabinete de metal?


----------



## Potrosound

gracias por responder....no, está completamente suelto, solo los cablecitos de entrada--salida de mic y la alimentación y nada más...ue piensa de eso? gracias


----------



## Yetrox

Potrosound dijo:
			
		

> Buenas tardes...recién termine la construccion de un preamp para micrófono basado en el chip 1512 de that corp...al cual le adicioné un equalizador semiparamétrico de 4 bandas...todo muy bien a la primera...sólo un detalle...al tocar con los dedos los potes que varían las frecuencias, me hace un ruido de *tierra*...me refiero a tocar los potes directamente sin sus perillas...tanto en la carcasa como en el vástago del pote...sólo los de las frecuencias...los que controlan la ganancia ninguno hace ese ruido y al no tocar ningun pote el pre está muy silencioso....cero hiss y cero ruidos de ninguna clase...aunque desde luego, le pondré sus perillas en algun momento, me supongo que algo no esta del todo bien con mi preamp....cualquier opinion o ayuda para resolver este problema será recibida con profundo agradecimiento...
> 
> imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/661/12d669.jpg" border="0"></a>


 
@Potrosound Eso suele pasar por no acoplarlos al chasis o gabinete metálico, esto se resuelve soldando una línea o alambre en los chasis de los potes que te dan lio, y luego este se conecta a GND


----------



## Potrosound

muchas gracias por sus respuestas....me levanta bastante el ánimo que tenga una solucion no complicada, pues le invertí muchas horas al diseño de este pcb para que quedara de 15x 5 cms...etonces confiando en que se va a corregir seguiré adelante posicionando los componentes que me falta instalarle....los del filtro paso-alto y el circuito para balancear la salida....los cuales van en el mismo pcb...traté de subir una foto pero no supe como hacerlo....gracias a todos por sus respuestas...


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿Cómo subo imágenes y *archivos*?


----------



## Potrosound

hola de nuevo....gracias dos metros por la info para subir archivos al foro...lo intento enseguida...
 arriba de la foto el 1512 de that corp. lados izquierdos de los tl074 para el circuito del equalizador...
lados derechos de los TL 074 para el filtro paso alto y el circuito para balancear la salida...


----------



## Sr. Domo

Todas las carcasas de los potes van a GND, para evitar zumbidos y ruidos raros. Con un simple alambrito se soluciona perfectamente


----------



## Potrosound

gracias...alguna vez vi algun aparato de audio con los potes unidos entre si por un alambrito y ahora sé porque...mas tarde lo pongo en práctica...necesito trabajar algunas horas, pues este proyecto me obsesionó y le dí mas iempo del que pensaba...4 hrs de duro trabajo más por este día y si me queda algo de energía en mis viejas baterías termino el filtro y el circuito para balancear la salida...y sigo sus amables consejos al respecto del tema...saludos a todos y gracias de nuevo...


----------



## Potrosound

Que tal...avanzando en mi micpre me encontré con que el circuito para balancear la salida al parecer---funciona mal--
     Si entiendo bien cómo funciona, la salida invertida del circuito debiera escucharse igual --de bien---que la no invertida en polaridad....es asi? por error conecté al probar el circuito la salida invertida y se escucha muy distorsionado el sonido que sale de esa salida invertida...después conecté sola también la salida no invertida y se escucha perfecto....la razón es que estoy en etapa de pruebas de mi pre y sólo envío al ampli la salida -hot- o + del circuito que balancea...si alguien me pudiera hacer favor de mirar el esquema que usé y decirme si creen que es correcto para volver a revisar mi pcb y ver si cometí algun error, aunque ya lo revise 10 veces y está tal cual como el circuito adjunto....la resistencia de 100k que envía la señal al opamp inversor es la que me pone en duda....saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## Sr. Domo

Por ahí en el foro ví un inversor para amplis BTL, aún no lo armo, pero hay muy buenas opiniones sobre su funcionamiento.

Emplea dos op amp y te sirve perfectamente 
Buscaré el circuito para ver si lo encuentro. Sino, búscalo como inversor para amplis BTL o inversor de fase para audio.

Salu2!


----------



## Potrosound

gracias Domonation....en este preciso momento busco el circuito que me dices....saludos y gracias de nuevo....


----------



## Potrosound

hola. Domonation....fíjate que fui al tema que mencionas pero creo se trata de otro circuito para otra cosa....fijate que he cambiado la resistencia *sospechosa* de 100k por una de 10k y funciona perfecto...de acuerdo a la función que se espera del circuito creo lo lógico es que sea de 10k y no de 100k...eso creo con todo respeto para el autor del diagrama...gracias por responder y apoyar el tema...


----------

